# Treat training in the field



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My dog won't touch a treat when he's in the field, and I've heard that's pretty common.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Done the wrong way and you have the dog THROWING the dead headless bird at you. 

^_ learned the hard way._


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> My dog won't touch a treat when he's in the field, and I've heard that's pretty common.


^^^What she said.^^^


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

obviously you can get started on basic obedience tasks with treats but when it comes to using those tasks in field work, the treats go out the window. I know a few people who use treats in the holding blind but it was usually to calm the dog down or reward the dog being complacent in the holding blind. Beyond that I've never seen treats used to any degree in field training. Oh! Food bowl casting with baby puppies! LOL


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I never used treats to train concepts but recently my friend and I decided to rehab our older girls and work through their testing issues. We have been using treats and rewarding for doing blinds and marks and it has been going well. THey can more than do the work but have their own issues to work through. Molly has test anxiety. I think the treats help take her mind off some of it. It makes everything less serious and “scary” for her. I have no shame using treats in the field. A pro congratulated me as I left the second series of a Senior test while feeding Molly baby food for a job well done. People can make fun all they want. Maisey however is a different dog and I’d probably be beheaded if I ever tried to feed her a treat in training.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

My field work is based on very strong foundations and I use food for everything - hold, whistle sits, casting, impulse control, lining, etc. In the field with birds, my dog won't take treats, except for in the blind and sometimes when walking to the line. If I'm training with bumpers, he'll take food. I know a lot of people who use food as much as possible. Cassia Turcotte teaches a +R field training class through Fenzi with the use of food or toys. Her Chessies are Master Hunters and she uses treats to train, no e-collars, forced fetch, etc.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to clarify I’m using treats as a way to desensitize Molly to the environment. Not really for training, I guess, since she had been taught everything without food. We still run with a collar and I still correct if I absolutely HAVE to because I know she knows better.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> I had a discussion with a training partner last week on using treats for field training. I don't do it and I know that my mentor would have let me have it if I did.
> 
> 
> So the question is:
> How do you feel about using treats in field training?


I've never seen treats used IN the field EXCEPT:
>when working with baby-puppies on their early obedience in the field (e.g., sit, here, etc.)
>when working with a dog that is sticky with birds or bumpers

I didn't see it but I know of one FC AFC that had a crappy attitude during early basics and didn't want to take casts during mini-T ... the trainer, a highly skilled amateur ... put pieces of hot dogs on paper plates and the dog started taking casts to the hot dog; the dog began enjoying the game of casting and the trainer was able to transfer the learning over to pigeons, then ducks, then bumpers. The dog ended up being a 100+ point dog with multiple qualifications for the Nationals, even finishing at least one. 
Sometimes going the extra mile pays off.

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha Proof gets a treat after every good series he has...ha ha ha...If he knows he did good after that last bird he starts licking his lips and wanting to go straight to the car, ha ha ha ha....I'm serious!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Thats good stuff MOP and FT Goldens: I used treats with my 15 month old when she was a young pup because of her return. I am way to old school. I was taught NO TREATS! NEVER!!! It worked though! Hope you all are doing good


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love hearing how other people have added treats to their bag of training tools, great food for thought  ha! I have only used treats for the very basic foundation obedience work. I remember the exact moment it really clicked for Ellie that if she brought the bumper back to heel, the game would continue. It's so self rewarding, as much as she's food motivated, I don't think it would have worked for her quite as well as figuring out the game without the distraction of food.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

:surprise:HERESY! No treats while field training!!! I am shocked!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> I didn't see it but I know of one FC AFC that had a crappy attitude during early basics and didn't want to take casts during mini-T ... the trainer, a highly skilled amateur ... put pieces of hot dogs on paper plates and the dog started taking casts to the hot dog; the dog began enjoying the game of casting and the trainer was able to transfer the learning over to pigeons, then ducks, then bumpers. The dog ended up being a 100+ point dog with multiple qualifications for the Nationals, even finishing at least one.
> Sometimes going the extra mile pays off.
> 
> FTGoldens


I’ve seen a Connie Cleveland video using the same method of treats. Or maybe it was a Pat Nolan video. Backs and overs with treats as the training method sending to paper plates with the treat on it. For young dogs it gets them excited, if your dog is a treat driven dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't treat my dogs. Tried giving a treat for something (probably for calming effect) and they spit it right out. Of course I have used treats for basic obedience stuff but I won't reward an actual retrieve in the field with a treat. 



I trained the other day with someone. I did a come in drill that drills come in casting. My training partner said that it was just a drill and not a retrieve, that I should give a treat. To be honest the retrieve is the ultimate reward for my dogs in the field. Any indication of retrieves coming and they get extremely focused, very happy and act like it is the greatest thing.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess I used a lot of treats to train concepts and commands when they were younger and now I use treats occasionally as a reward for being overall a good dog. there is a lot that goes into a trial for Proof. He has a lot of go and drive that he has to contain. I feel like the treat is a reward for the overall performance. I've given him a treat after a bad series because of his overall performance and working with me.


----------

